# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Setting up a small surfacing lab

## Fabian Corio

I am looking to set up a small surfacing lab and need some good advice.
My initial investment would be around 30K and I plan on running 50 jobs a day that could go up to 100 within one year.
The mix of materials would be 70% CR39 and 30% 1.56.
About the equipment, I know I am on a tight budget and that narrows down my options...
I am considering a used computerized lens generator - could be a Vista or SGX - , two used Toro x2s and a brand new LOH style blocker.
And this would pose my first question: Is it possible to replace or modify the generator´s chuck in order to match LOH´s blocks? Also, if I replace the chuck on the SGX, would it still be able to cut foam laps? And what about LOH´s prism rings? Could I use them on these generators? I like LOH´s prism ring system. When it comes to repeatabilty, I believe it would be far more accurate than electronically generating prism. Besides this, I plan to do the maintenance myself. I would like to know how tech friendly these generators are when it comes time to do the fixing. I do lens edger maintenance and repair most of the time and I am not worried about fixing issues  :Rolleyes: . However, I do worry about buying somebody else´s problem. What about spare parts, service manuals, diagrams and exploded parts views? I_s_ any of these generators way better than the other?
Should I stay away from any of them?
Most of our electrical outlets are 220vac single phase and we also have some 380vac 3 phase. Would this be ok for this kind of equipment?

I wish I could afford a V50 or V75. I cannot right now, unfortunately. I have to add freight, custom duties and taxes and my landed cost would easily climb up to 50K+ ... :cry: 
I know 30k is not much money but it is a start. I would very much appreciate your recommendations in order to get the most out of it.
I look forward to your input.
Fabian.

----------


## Don Gilman

> I am looking to set up a small surfacing lab and need some good advice.
> My initial investment would be around 30K and I plan on running 50 jobs a day that could go up to 100 within one year.
> The mix of materials would be 70% CR39 and 30% 1.56.
> About the equipment, I know I am on a tight budget and that narrows down my options...
> I am considering a used computerized lens generator - could be a Vista or SGX - , two used Toro x2s and a brand new LOH style blocker.
> And this would pose my first question: Is it possible to replace or modify the generator´s chuck in order to match LOH´s blocks? Also, if I replace the chuck on the SGX, would it still be able to cut foam laps? And what about LOH´s prism rings? Could I use them on these generators? I like LOH´s prism ring system. When it comes to repeatabilty, I believe it would be far more accurate than electronically generating prism. Besides this, I plan to do the maintenance myself. I would like to know how tech friendly these generators are when it comes time to do the fixing. I do lens edger maintenance and repair most of the time and I am not worried about fixing issues . However, I do worry about buying somebody else´s problem. What about spare parts, service manuals, diagrams and exploded parts views? I_s_ any of these generators way better than the other?
> Should I stay away from any of them?
> Most of our electrical outlets are 220vac single phase and we also have some 380vac 3 phase. Would this be ok for this kind of equipment?
> 
> ...


Are you looking for this equipment for retail or wholesale?

----------


## Fabian Corio

> Are you looking for this equipment for retail or wholesale?


Hello Don, I forgot to mention that. It would be for wholesale.
Regards.

----------


## Don Gilman

> Hello Don, I forgot to mention that. It would be for wholesale.
> Regards.


I was thinking our FastGrind  surfacing system would fit the bill but it's intended for retail in house processing, not wholesale.

----------


## Fabian Corio

Thank you very much Don, I also believe the equipment I need should be intended for wholesale.

----------


## PRECISIONLAB

SGX is my recommendation based on budget and material mix. LOH style chucks are available and the lap adapter is not block style specific as it merely "slides" into chuck. SGX support and parts should not be an issue since so many of these are in use. I would consider saving money on the your blocking system and invest in new cylinder machines. These are high wear machines with unknown issues. Also add chilling unit and reclaim system from blocking medium used either alloy or Freebond "wax".

----------


## Fabian Corio

Hi PRECISIONLAB, many thanks for your input. May I ask what blocking system and cylinder machines would you recommend?

----------


## talktopolly

Hi Fabian,

Are you still looking for setting up your surfacing equipment?
We have a full set of working Loh like to get rid of.

Polly

----------

